# blade guard for Craftsman Jointer



## BobGrove22 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was just given a used craftsman jointer, model 113.232200 from a contractor friend of mine. It works great, but it no longer has the blade guard. I checked Sears parts website, and the item is no longer available. I was thinking of making a guard for it, but I figured I would check to see if anyone has done something like this before.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

If you do decide to make a guard for one, it was relatively easy-and cheap. Here's the one I made for my Powermatic jointer.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35173


----------



## BobGrove22 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, Brandon! This is just the solution I was looking for. I'll take a look at my jointer tonight, and use your guard as a guide.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I know times past there were some repair centers for craftsman tools that stocked all kinds of no longer available tools, however, bladeguards are usually pretty straight forward and similiar, It's probably alot like the one they have out now even.


----------

